# Hand Spawning?



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Alright, I'm not saying I'm gonna try this, but I was wondering about the physical possibility of doing this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=najz7wamDXY&feature=related

Sorry, I know it might be kind of gross, but I find it fascinating you can hand spawn a golfish or a koi. 

That being said, would it be physically possible to hand spawn a betta? I understand the eggs won't be fertilized, but say you allow the female to flirt with a male and her belly gets full of eggs. What do you guys think? :-?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

The goldfish are larger than bettas, and bettas are more..thin. So I don't think it's possible. Now a female full of eggs...maybe...but I doubt it.
You may be able to fertalize it by getting some of the male's...stuff...but that is impossible, I think.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

... Great now I can't eat dinner...


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

LOL Drax. There should be a waver or somethin' eh?


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

bloo97 said:


> LOL Drax. There should be a waver or somethin' eh?


... I'm an artist, I picture EVERYTHING in my head. So when I read that I started picturing myself with Drax... and then I snapped out of it going. "OH DEAR GOD! MENTAL TRAUMA! MENTAL TRAUMA!"


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

bloo97 said:


> The goldfish are larger than bettas, and bettas are more..thin. So I don't think it's possible. Now a female full of eggs...maybe...but I doubt it.
> You may be able to fertalize it by getting some of the male's...stuff...but that is impossible, I think.


Well it is impossible because the male doesn't use sperm...(if thats what you are referring to as -stuff-) to fertilize the eggs. The male uses mucus which comes from the mouth of the male betta, so yes it is impossible to have a successful hand spawn. Also you would probably be lucky if you ever get eggs out of the female in the first place if you dont kill her in the process of trying. =)


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I think that'd be impossible, or really, really hard for such a small fish. Part of the reason most goldfish are handspawned is because due to their odd body shape some tend to become eggbound and die.

I'm pretty sure males fertilize the normal way, that's the very reason why they embrace when they spawn... because the male is trying to get himself as close to the female as possible so that the chances of fertilization is greater when he releases his sperm as the female releases her eggs.

DormDrax: what you need is some mind bleach, you know the kind most people use when brainwashing... it gets all those nasty mental image stains right out XD


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yeah I think impossible....the whole spawning process of bettas is too complicated for this to work.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Ah, yes. Sperm is what I was thinking because that's what I assume. I ain't a betta breeder! LOL


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

When a male and female Betta spawn the male wraps the female to get their vents approximated- the female releases the eggs the male releases milt and they both go into a trance like state for a mila-second-the male does not squeeze the eggs out of the female-although it looks like it...

It is thought that the milt floats and gathers in the nest area as well to fertilize eggs missed in the wrap- that is just a theory of some breeders....no scientific study that I am aware of


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh no!!! I saw this video on youtube before, and it thoroughly creeped me out


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Well it is impossible because the male doesn't use sperm...(if thats what you are referring to as -stuff-) to fertilize the eggs. The male uses mucus which comes from the mouth of the male betta, so yes it is impossible to have a successful hand spawn. Also you would probably be lucky if you ever get eggs out of the female in the first place if you dont kill her in the process of trying. =)


Where did you here that? That's totally wrong. Listen to OFL, she has the right information.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow OFL How do you know so much about breeding and diseases and other things? you are a very educated betta keeper!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Just been in the hobby for a long time and in the world in general for a really long time...laffs.....


----------

